# 18" Rims on Lowered CC?



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I've been searching for the past couple days now and I cannot seem to find images of examples of Gen 1 CCs with 18" wheels lowered. :facepalm: 

I am sorry  

Anyway, Colorado roads are a joke, they have to be on the top 10 list for bad roads in the US! I've debated and slept on the idea of 19", but comfort is my aim with a better look. So I know I can't have both worlds, but I'm trying to make the best compromises to achieve both comfort and more aggressive look. 

So I tried searching for 18" wheels lowered. 

If you guys can please show me some that'll help out a lot. 

respectfully, 

vahdyx


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Im going with 18s as well for the same performance & comfort reason....19s look absolutely amazing on these cars but they're also pretty heavy....i think if u go low enough that 18s can look just as good....i get a lot of compliments about my stock 17s lol


----------



## haroldv (Oct 30, 2011)

What do you mean with lowered? 30-40mm? 
There are hundreds of pictures with 18inch and Eibach (or similar) (-30/40mm)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Huh? 

I've only had 18's on my car & have had Eibach Springs, H&R springs, DriverGear springs, ST coilovers, Koni coilovers, & HPA SHS coilovers 

Do a better search: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-Suspension-Wheels-Tires-with-specs-pictures 


Eibach's: 









H&R's: 









DriverGear: 









ST Coilovers: 









Konis: 









Eibachs: 
 

HPA's:


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Okay cool, thanks guys! 

To be honest with you those I assumed were 19" 

I saw some pictures that I wasn't sure were 18" or 19" 

Well I will search harder next time haha


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

go for 19's and some suspension!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

18's lowered


----------



## vwauditek25 (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm not worried about the stance. 
Why size tires are people using on the 18"s since the rims I got have the wrong tires on them. 215/40 look to small on a CC.


Alan @ VW of Crystal Lake 
Unitronic authorized dealer


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

vwauditek25 said:


> I'm not worried about the stance.
> Why size tires are people using on the 18"s since the rims I got have the wrong tires on them. 215/40 look to small on a CC.
> 
> 
> ...


 I too would like to know what tires you guys are using


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

OEM size 235/40/18's in all my pics


----------



## vwauditek25 (Aug 6, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> OEM size 235/40/18's in all my pics


I ended up putting my extra set of 225/40's it does look good but need spacers and coilovers to finish it right











Alan @ VW of Crystal Lake
Unitronic authorized dealer
2013 VW CC


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

See the link in my signature. I am on 18" VMR V705s with Continental DWS tires and Eibach Pro Kit. They are awesome!!


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

19's kw coils street performance








18's with h&r springs


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Great pics snobrdrdan, I'll have some H&R's put on this week with those wheels as well. Diggin' how those stock wheels look. Once that's done, I'll finish up with my Plasitdip on the rest of the car.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Huh?
> 
> I've only had 18's on my car & have had Eibach Springs, H&R springs, DriverGear springs, ST coilovers, Koni coilovers, & HPA SHS coilovers
> 
> ...


the pic on the koni's, gold coast side skirt ONLY (correct?) and interlagos looks great! are those 18inch interlagos wheels?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

volkscedes said:


> the pic on the koni's, gold coast side skirt ONLY (correct?) and interlagos looks great! are those 18inch interlagos wheels?


Yup....GC sides only & 18" OEM Interlagos :thumbup:

Still had plenty of threads to go lower too on the Konis.

BUT I had 12mm spacers on the front & was already rubbing the fender liner and didn't wanna get too carried away with modding it


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yup....GC sides only & 18" OEM Interlagos :thumbup:
> 
> Still had plenty of threads to go lower too on the Konis.
> 
> BUT I had 12mm spacers on the front & was already rubbing the fender liner and didn't wanna get too carried away with modding it


That looks BANGING! Did you ever get the GC front, i think just the sides works! I am getting interlagos reps so im thinking of ordering the GC skirts as well! Thanks!

EDIT: out of all the lowering springs you had, which went the lowest. By the photos, shockingly the pro looks to be the lowest and also the most even


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

volkscedes said:


> That looks BANGING! Did you ever get the GC front, i think just the sides works! I am getting interlagos reps so im thinking of ordering the GC skirts as well! Thanks!


Nah...I got rid of the car shortly after those pics were taken.

Sides were enough for me. Once you go too low....that lip won't stand a chance if you (dare I say) hit something. 
The sides clip on and won't budge.
The front lip though....that has to be glued on and I've yet to see a "perfect" job where it doesn't sag either.


As for springs...H&R's went lower (mostly in the rear).
But the Eibachs had the most even drop & bet ride


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nah...I got rid of the car shortly after those pics were taken.
> 
> Sides were enough for me. Once you go too low....that lip won't stand a chance if you (dare I say) hit something.
> The sides clip on and won't budge.
> ...


Do you have any more pics by any chance with that setup? Ive done some searching also for the side skirts, do you know the cheapest place to order from? Any pre painted places to check out?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

volkscedes said:


> Do you have any more pics by any chance with that setup? Ive done some searching also for the side skirts, do you know the cheapest place to order from? Any pre painted places to check out?


More pics are here:
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3914743/2011-volkswagen-cc-sport/page-4/
&
At the bottom here:
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3914743/2011-volkswagen-cc-sport/page-6/

Best price (pre painted) & where I bought mine:
http://keffervwparts.com/vwparts/in...ction=accessories&siteid=216177&catalogid=200


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nah...I got rid of the car shortly after those pics were taken.
> 
> Sides were enough for me. Once you go too low....that lip won't stand a chance if you (dare I say) hit something.
> The sides clip on and won't budge.
> ...





snobrdrdan said:


> More pics are here:
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3914743/2011-volkswagen-cc-sport/page-4/
> &
> At the bottom here:
> ...


Well arent we Mr Informative! Haha, Thanks bro! I appreciative all the help. Hows the new CC coming along? U have a Vr6 right? I HATE U! Haha! Any videos?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

volkscedes said:


> Well arent we Mr Informative! Haha, Thanks bro! I appreciative all the help. Hows the new CC coming along? U have a Vr6 right? I HATE U! Haha! Any videos?


After the '11 CC Sport (manual)....I had a '13 CC Sport Plus (DSG) for like 8 months and now I have a '13 *Passat *VR6:












Nothing crazy done to it (not many parts available, lol).....CC "Daytona" wheels, HPA Coilovers, custom Borla cat-back, aFe filter, "S" model grille, euro switch, aluminum pedals, tinted, debadged, & some Vag Com mods.

Borla sound clips:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FevV8L-rlt4
&
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK_5wl5s_AM


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> After the '11 CC Sport (manual)....I had a '13 CC Sport Plus (DSG) for like 8 months and now I have a '13 *Passat *VR6:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude that thing looks puuuuuurfect...SO CLEAN. I wouldnt even touch it! About to watch the videos...Vr6 mmmmmm

EDIT: SOunds amazing. I wanted a vr6 CC but the only one i could find had to many miles for my taste. In the 2nd video, during the drive off, i noticed you went right into 2nd gear. Were u in Drive mode?


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> After the '11 CC Sport (manual)....I had a '13 CC Sport Plus (DSG) for like 8 months and now I have a '13 *Passat *VR6:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the reason for the switch? I love the look of the Passat, but I think the 13 CC looks nicer. 

So from my viewpoint this switch seems odd so this is why I'm curious. It makes me think you had issues with the CC.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> What is the reason for the switch? I love the look of the Passat, but I think the 13 CC looks nicer.
> 
> So from my viewpoint this switch seems odd so this is why I'm curious. It makes me think you had issues with the CC.


Both cars are hot. I know what u mean by 2 diff cars. I honestly searched for a CC for a few months..my goal was a used Vr6 CC any year besides 2013 (cause i hate the grille) and miles had to be under 40,000...Oh and i wanted candy white lol Well i found many CC's in my price range used with less then 40 thou miles but not one vr6. Down the road i found 2 vr6s , one 4motion and one FWD. One black and one blue. One had 60,000 miles and the other 48,000 so i gave up and started looking at new passats because i have been dreaming of a vr6 car for a long time even if it wasnt the model i wanted . Anyways i gave up because the passats 2013 were really expensive specially with a cc and got a 2011 cc. I am super happy. only thing id change is the DSG. the dsg On the cc is not the same as the dsg that was on my mk5 r32 and mk5 gti. but anyways, im curious to know to snowboard dan. thats my story guys how i got the cc. I love the passat btw and ur gold cc. i miss that car. but the new passat looks immaculate and beautiful as well!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

volkscedes said:


> EDIT: SOunds amazing. I wanted a vr6 CC but the only one i could find had to many miles for my taste. In the 2nd video, during the drive off, i noticed you went right into 2nd gear. Were u in Drive mode?


Yeah I was in Drive.
1st gear is super short in this car, and it upshifts to 2nd almost immediately.

If you floor it in 1st....it'll most likely spin the tires & just make the traction control kick in and bog the engine down (Passat doesn't have traction control off switch)



vahdyx said:


> What is the reason for the switch? I love the look of the Passat, but I think the 13 CC looks nicer.
> 
> So from my viewpoint this switch seems odd so this is why I'm curious. It makes me think you had issues with the CC.


Never had any issues with the CC. I hated the color though.
But the CC is/was the nicest car I've had

The main reason was to stop modding & free up some cash by getting rid of the mods I had for it because we were buying a house at the time.
Less to do to the Passat then there was the CC, was my thinking.

Plus I wanted to get a bigger car for the baby too. The low roofline of the CC sucks with a baby.
Not an issue with the Passat though. Bigger trunk too


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yeah I was in Drive.
> 1st gear is super short in this car, and it upshifts to 2nd almost immediately.
> 
> If you floor it in 1st....it'll most likely spin the tires & just make the traction control kick in and bog the engine down (Passat doesn't have traction control off switch)
> ...


thats how the CC does it unless you floor it, other wise at 2k it jumps into 2nd like a scared chee-wa-wa


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yeah I was in Drive.
> 1st gear is super short in this car, and it upshifts to 2nd almost immediately.
> 
> If you floor it in 1st....it'll most likely spin the tires & just make the traction control kick in and bog the engine down (Passat doesn't have traction control off switch)
> ...


Makes sense! Well your car is awesome. I personally like it a lot. Nice work


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

vahdyx said:


> Makes sense! Well your car is awesome. I personally like it a lot. Nice work


Thanks...much appreciated! :thumbup:

I love my cars and modding them, but realistically it's just a baby hauling DD. And now with my commute to work being only 1 mile....I don't even drive it that much now.

I just steal the wife's car when she gets home from work, lol


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Thanks...much appreciated! :thumbup:
> 
> I love my cars and modding them, but realistically it's just a baby hauling DD. And now with my commute to work being only 1 mile....I don't even drive it that much now.
> 
> I just steal the wife's car when she gets home from work, lol


The suspensions are the same as CC 2.0T setup? Correct me if i'm wrong about you using the same parts from your CC.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mango_springroll said:


> The suspensions are the same as CC 2.0T setup? Correct me if i'm wrong about you using the same parts from your CC.


Very similar _(except for spring rates/damper tuning)_

The B6 Passat, Eos, Tiguan, Mk5, Mk6, CC, & B7 Passat all pretty much use the same suspension setup


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Thanks...much appreciated! :thumbup:
> 
> I love my cars and modding them, but realistically it's just a baby hauling DD. And now with my commute to work being only 1 mile....I don't even drive it that much now.
> 
> I just steal the wife's car when she gets home from work, lol



Your Passat is looking great, Dan!!!
So clean & classy......

Thanks to your mod recommendations, I am driving one HOT CC now.
My thanks to you, once more!
New wheels were installed a few weeks ago.

TM


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Will be selling my 18s soon.
[URL=http://s1295.photobucket.com/u...-49cc-997f-b67a6835df6d_zps26e770b1.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TMCCRline said:


> Your Passat is looking great, Dan!!!
> So clean & classy......
> 
> Thanks to your mod recommendations, I am driving one HOT CC now.
> ...


Thanks!

Yeah I remember when you first joined & now look at how far you've come along with all the mods!!! lol

The wheels though...not my flavor....but if you like them, that's all that matters!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

S WORD said:


> Will be selling my 18s soon.
> [URL=http://s1295.photobucket.com/u...-49cc-997f-b67a6835df6d_zps26e770b1.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


Lookin' good :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

